# استفسار بسيط لاهل الخبره



## جل اطفاء (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
اخوانى الاعزاء اشكر كل من ساهم على هذا التقى والمنتدى الرائع وجعله الله فى موازين حسناته بأذن الله 
اخوكم عبدالله من السعوديه واعمل رجل اطفاء فى احدى الشركات اتمنى الحصول على دبلوم عالى فى هذا التخصص منذ فتره طويله ولكن للاسف لم اجد ضالتى فى الدول العربيه اتمنى ان تفيدونى لعلى اجد فى مصر معهد او كليه يعطونى دبلوم فى الاطفاء انتساب نظرا لعملى وعلى ان يكون معترف فيه من المنظمه العالميه nfpa وجزاكم الله كل خير علما بانى لن اقصر مع اى فرد يفيدنى بالى معلومه وشكرا انتظر ردودكم​


----------



## جل اطفاء (19 سبتمبر 2008)

معقوله مافيه احد عنده اى معلومه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماهر عيون (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اخى العزيز
هذه بعض عناوين معاهد ومراكز التدريب ارجو من الله ان تجد ضالتك فيها وللامانه فقد جمعتها لك من مشاركات بعض الاعضاء فى ملتقانا الغالى وذلك للتيسير عليك واضيف لتلك العناوين ملف خاص بموضوعك اسأل الله ان يحقق لك الاستفاده والله من وراء القصد

(1) الجامعة الامريكية في القاهرة ، 113 شارع قصرالعينى، المربع 2511 ، القاهرة ، 11511 ، مصر. الهاتف : 20.2.2794.2964 فاكس : 20.2.2795.7565 خلف المتحف المصرى

(2) المعهد القومي للسلامة والصحة المهنية -شارع 26 يوليو - القاهرة​ 
(3) المعهد القومي للأمن الصناعي - ميدان الحجاز - مصر الجديدة​ 
(4) المعهد القومي للسلامة والصحة المهنية -شارع النبى دنيال- الاسكندرية​


----------



## جل اطفاء (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك على تواصلك وجزالك الله كل خير اتمنى التفاعل مع الاعضاء وشكرا


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*ارجو افادتى*

اخوانى الاعزاء ارغب بالالتحاق بدوره خاصه بالاطفاء على دبلوم او دبلوم عالى فى هذا المجال حيث اننى بحثت بالكثير فى المنتديات لم اجد هذا التخصص واتمنى ان تخصصوا قسم للاطفاء لديكم ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## Eng_Ziema (5 فبراير 2009)

نحن شركة استشارية فى السعودية نرغب فى الالتحاق فى منظمة nfpa ولا نعرف كيف ارجو الافادة باسرع وقت ولكم الاجر والثواب ان شاء الله


----------

